# Supreme Cat Show 2010



## poshmog

Just to let everyone know ,the schedules up on the web site


----------



## raggs

Have anyone made their minds up yet on going to the show?


----------



## carolmanycats

Yep, going with 3!


----------



## Biawhiska

I'm going, but not with cats.


----------



## Soupie

Am only showing one baby this year as will be rather busy!


----------



## allison6564

Def thinkning of taking my Stan in pet pedigree but Ollie really doesn't enjoy showing and to be honest both cats together hard work now that they areboth so big.

Does anyone stop over the night before and if so where do you stay??????


----------



## Steverags

I'll be there with 1 or 2 cats, I'm stewarding too



Soupie said:


> Am only showing one baby this year as will be rather busy!


Hi Sarah


----------



## Guest

I shall be coming along with my camera. :thumbup:


----------



## Wendy1969

I'll be there with the 'white nightmare' :thumbup: Last year I stayed at the Days Inn, Corley on the M6. The room was clean and quite smart for the money (£39) and they didn't charge extra for Alfie. I'm going to book it again for this year.


----------



## carolmanycats

We stay at the Airport Holiday Inn about 5 mins away, more expensive but we do a DBB with a great group and always have a few laughs, especially those of us who stay the Saturday too and celebrate or commiserate!! I always have a block of rooms booked and we are beconing quite a regular crowd now LOL.

Give it a go Allison!


----------



## messyhearts

I'm tempted. Need to see if I still want to after my next show as I adore the Cheshire show.


----------



## Soupie

The Supreme is my 'local' show


----------



## Catamour

I shall be at the Supreme with 2 big british shorthair boys. I love this show highlight of the year.


----------



## jenny armour

would love to go as a spectator but dont drive unless i can get a lift from somewhere. what date is it this year?


----------



## Biawhiska

20th of november. can you not get a train to birmingham international? i'm sure you can from derbyshire. the station has a tunnel where you can walk right into the NEC and the show halls :thumbup: have a look, it's worth it to see all the cats!


----------



## jenny armour

yes i was fortunate to go a couple of years ago and enjoyed it very much. i must look into the train timetables


----------



## Biawhiska

I've changed my mind, I may be going 'with cat' now


----------



## Vixxen

im going, taking my 2 wegie boys


----------



## carolmanycats

Defo going with cat or cats!


----------



## Dozymoo

Quick question all! How do you fill out the application form if you are planning on entering a kitten which is still in the process of being registered with the GCCF? Do you have to wait for their pink slip to come through before you can enter them? xx


----------



## Biawhiska

write RAF, I take it you're the breeder? means reg applied for


----------



## Dozymoo

Biawhiska said:


> write RAF, I take it you're the breeder? means reg applied for


Cheers very much for that! I'll print off an application today!


----------



## Biawhiska

no probs


----------

